# Pics of my 318



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

You guys want pics, you got pics! 

She's pretty run down, but I'll fix her up good! 

<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/7892/1001115medium5vx.jpg> 

<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9403/1001117medium0ga.jpg>
<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9604/1001118medium5cu.jpg>
<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5343/1001119medium3oz.jpg> 

<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3086/1001120medium2wr.jpg> 

<img src =http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8291/1001116medium8gx.jpg> 

She's been sitting under a tarp all last season. The grille is in the shed, but bent up. Haven't seen the headlight cover. The mower deck is detached and has a bad pulley. She's got 1054 hours on her clock, and I'm guessing shes a 1987 because her model number is "M00318X433399" so her serial number would be 433,399 right? According to this site she would be a 1987. Is this right?

Oh and it appears the rear axle has some sort of oil leak on it. Where would this be coming from?


I'll post more pics down the road when I get to working on her.


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your pics look great and you loaded them well!!

Looks like a great project!! keep em coming as you progress


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

AdamF,

Nice find! My neighbor has a 318 that he purchased new in around 1990. It too has a few leaks, but is certainly a capable tractor. One thing that is unique to that Onan engine is the sound -- you can tell them a mile away!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Yea, the engine sure does sound sweet. And apparently a few mice liked the engine because there was a nest in there when I popped the hood today!  But she still turned over just fine after sitting all season long! Would have fired up but it was out of gas.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! She is looking real good Adam!:thumbsup: For a 19 year old machine, she looks to have been well cared for. Most of these I have seen were so far gone with rust and corrosion that they were worth fooling with. An appointment with the pressure washer and a little fixing up, followed by a fresh coat of wax and she will be looking good as new.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I second that. My neighbor actually had two of these. Didn't realize the model until I saw the pictures! We replaced the deck that had rusted out from being in the elements on one and repaired some sheetmetal concerns with his welding shop on the other. All in all, simply bulletproof type machines. Good luck with that classic Green and Yellow....like many things....just aren't built like they used to! :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with the other guys - a very capable tractor. I really like all the hydraulic connections . makes it pretty easy to add all kinds of mods like a front end loader. what did you have planned for this beast?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Just to whet your whistle, here is a pic of another friend's loader on his 318.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG! I cannot believe that 318 can handle a FEL....truly amazing.
:headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a cool! It would be interesting to see how he designed the drive for the hydraulic pump and plumbing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, JDF go find out and report back with storyline and pictures of his hydraulic work.... You have an assignment! haha.

:lmao: 

:tractorsm


----------



## johndeere2210 (Feb 9, 2006)

*318 Specifics posted by JDFANATIC*

The loader is a Kwick Way loader off a Wheelhorse. This particular one comes with a self contained hydro pump. Now, what I did is mounted it on the side, inline with the front pto, and used a simple belt from the auto parts place and it works perfectly. If you want more pictures on the set up please email me on the side [email protected]


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

johndeere2210,

Thanks for the explaination! Next you might want to tell how much that bad little boy lifts (hint: it is surprising!)


----------



## johndeere2210 (Feb 9, 2006)

*loader ability for 318*

Keeping in mind this unit operates by it's own pump, it did lift 880 lbs off the ground to ~10" (didn't try to go any further and have no idea if it will). Now, the best part, I got this loader at a SMOKING deal, because a person wanted to have their driveway straighten up (it was gravel and I was using my 2210 with boxblade) and this loader was sitting in the weeds and I said "I'll flip you the drive work for the loader" and the rest is history. Personally, I would have never considered a loader on a 318, but this little guy will get physical with the activities.


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster_* what did you have planned for this beast? *


Just to mow the grass. I actually have a teeny tiny yard, but my dad offered up the Deere for free, so I jumped on the offer. Anything with a motor and wheels excites me!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

BTW Guys, jonhdeere2210 has a wealth of tractor information and will be quite a plus here.

One other question, what do I need to do to post a live pic in my posts, rather than the attachment that I used above. I have a photobucket account, so which type of IMG or URL code would I use?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: loader ability for 318*



> _Originally posted by johndeere2210 _
> *Keeping in mind this unit operates by it's own pump, it did lift 880 lbs off the ground to ~10" (didn't try to go any further and have no idea if it will). Now, the best part, I got this loader at a SMOKING deal, because a person wanted to have their driveway straighten up (it was gravel and I was using my 2210 with boxblade) and this loader was sitting in the weeds and I said "I'll flip you the drive work for the loader" and the rest is history. Personally, I would have never considered a loader on a 318, but this little guy will get physical with the activities. *


Welcome aboard JD2210! Appreciate your insight and thanks for checking in!!! 

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *BTW Guys, jonhdeere2210 has a wealth of tractor information and will be quite a plus here.
> 
> One other question, what do I need to do to post a live pic in my posts, rather than the attachment that I used above. I have a photobucket account, so which type of IMG or URL code would I use? *


use standard < img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic.jpg >

and of course:
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic1.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic2.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic3.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic4.jpg >

to post mulitple pictures per post! (note: remove spaces from in front of "img" and at end to work properly!!!!)

Hope that helps.
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Of course, as always recommended....

look over Jody's timeless post on the technique!

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=412


----------



## johndeere2210 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Trying the Photo Feature*

New to the forum, but this shot gives a feel of what's housed here.

<img src=http://www.mcgavicoutdoorpower.com/mickey/jdcollection1.jpg>


----------



## johndeere2210 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Pic problem*

Guys, I will be sure to the size corrected for future purposes.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

johndeere2210,

That line up always makes me green with envy!

admin,

Thanks for the posting help!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Let's try this again:

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/grf58/318loader.jpg">


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Looks sweet. I'm jelious. :spinsmile


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Lordy...the whole GREEN PARADE!!!! Chief, you must be getting a lil' green yourself? hehe...

:furious: :furious: :furious: 

HERE'S TO THE GREEN IN ALL OF US:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

and one for our TF mascot Jose':
edro: edro: edro: edro: edro: edro: 
CORONAS ALL AROUNDO DE ROOMO!!!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Brought her home tonight. After filling her up with oil (she was low, just a drop on the dipstick) and cleaning the mouse nest from around the carb, she fired right up and runs good! But still has the grinding issues. I'll check into that here shortly.


<img src=http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6012/deere11ut.jpg>

<img src=http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/5974/dscf1712medium0nd.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks good, Adam...nice multiple picture post there, BTW!

Describe the grinding sound again....have you isolated the problem yet?

Andy


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Sounds like its skipping a tooth on the flywheel.

It will turn over fine, but then all of the sudden it will go "clank clank clank" very fast

Hard to describe.

Heck, I'll go setup the tripod and get a video and post it!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

The flywheel teeth are being worn for some reason. All of them are like that, some worse than others. Look at this pic

<img src=http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/3246/dscf1713medium6ph.jpg>

Here's the video

http://rccrawler.thefordmccord.com/tractorstart.wmv


So whats the deal here? Why are the teeth getting messed up? Bad starter gear?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

NICE!!!!

<h1>TRACTOR VIDEO!</H1>

Darn, we need more of these.... that was COOL as heck!!!!

Hope you get some help on this, Adam...

:tractorsm


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

What can I say, I'm a geek. I'll take pics and video of anything! 

Guess I ought to pull the starter first!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

In the process of stripping down the body, I realized that the seat mounts have a bunch of cracks! Looks like the seat woudl have fell through the body sooner or later! Luckily I can weld it up myself.

<img src=http://img429.imageshack.us/img429/4670/dscf1815medium4ye.jpg>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Adam

Thanks for the update and keep posting the pics as you restore your fine tractor.


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's a before shot of the rust on the deck

<img src=http://img303.imageshack.us/img303/1590/dscf1805medium1xf.jpg>

After shot will come next week after I get it back from the sand blaster.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Andy,

You are bound to come across this stuff as you restore the 318. When you are finished, you have a good opportunity to become our resident 318 expert, as well as owner of one of the best HD L&G tractors ever made!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

(its Adam BTW)

Thanks! Yes, I have a MUCH better understanding of how the tractor works. I really had no idea how it all worked before I tore into it.

I just hope I can put everything back together the way it came apart! I have a TON of nuts and bolts in a bag. Unfortunately I didn't tag any of the bolts.  But I did take a bunch of pics before I tore it down, so that should help.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam F _
> *(its Adam BTW)*


Ooops!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Got all the green parts sanded and ready for primer.

<img src=http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/4369/dscf1816medium1tk.jpg>


Will paint them next week


(now you can get an idea of how rediculously overkill the tractor is for my lawn  I'll probably end up selling it)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With all of the time, effort, and cost your have put into fixing the problems and cleaning the machine up; you will have a good as new tractor. I would keep it and use it. She'll make ya proud everytime you get on it!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Had to mow the yard twice already with the crappy push mower! Booooo! I CANT WAIT to cut the lawn with this beast. 

I got the first coat of green paint on. 2nd (probably final) coat will go on either Sunday next week or tues/wed. 

Ran into some troubles though. For some reason, I couldnt spray the primer with my cheap spray gun. It BARELY came out. So I decided to brush it on. Well, that diddnt work out very well. Terrible brush marks all over. Dangit. Oh well. I sanded everything down which diddnt seem to help very much. Still will look 10 times better than before. I'll be happy if it holds up well. I brushed on the primer on the main body, but bought some spray cans for the side panels and the hood. 


Watching paint dry.....................

<img src=http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/6451/dscf1821medium3xs.jpg>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Adam 

I can't tell from the pic on the other parts but the hood looks great! Keep up the good work.:smiles:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your Dad would be proud, and just think what your neighbors will say when they see you riding it around!!

He He YOU WILL NEVER SELL IT NOW!!!

Nice job Adam!!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments!

Yea, the neighbors will be VERY jealous! NANA


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

I got the final coat of green paint on, using the hardner. Man, that hardner is good stuff! Paint has been drying for about 4 hours, and is already dry to the touch. Paint has a VERY nice gloss to it. 

The main body still looks terrible, with all the runs and brush marks, but it still shines and looks 100 times better than before! The rest of the panels came out very well, considering this is my first time using a paint sprayer, and the sprayer I had is a cheap $25 chinease knock off.

Here's a pic

<img src=http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/2175/dscf1826medium3sg.jpg>

Next up, install the motor. Then I can bolt all the panels up. Then I will fix the headlight and tail light wiring, put in new bulbs, and install new headlight lense I bought on ebay. 

Then I need to install a new new valve stem in the front tire, and tubes in all the tires (all tires have slow leaks/bent rims) 

Then it's yellow paint time. That means having the mower deck sand blasted, and clean up the rims, and paint all that yellow.

Mount the mule box, and cut grass!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks Great Adam!! You can tell a-lot about a man just by seeing his work and you set a fine example!!:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lookin' good Adam! :thumbsup: I can't wait to see the final assembled machine standing proud, nice N shiney!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: :ditto: 

Looks like you got some great results from you Chinese sprayer. Makes me want to dig mine out and paint something

:tractorsm


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Yea, it works OK as long as you make sure you pay attention to a few details:

1) Keep the hopper at least 1/2 full. Otherwise it doesnt come out at full blast, and sprays unevenly.

2) make sure you set your regulator output to the gun to at least 80-90 PSI. The instructions say 30-50, but paint wouldnt even flow at that low of pressure. 

3) make sure your air compressor can keep up with your spraying. Mine crapped out on me half way through. Luckily it was under warranty, and I swapped it out for a few one.

4) When cleaning up the sprayer, spray some brake cleaner down the intake tube and spray it out until it sprays clear.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*try this*



> _Originally posted by Adam F _
> *I got the final coat of green paint on, using the hardner. Man, that hardner is good stuff! Paint has been drying for about 4 hours, and is already dry to the touch. Paint has a VERY nice gloss to it.
> 
> The main body still looks terrible, with all the runs and brush marks, but it still shines and looks 100 times better than before! The rest of the panels came out very well, considering this is my first time using a paint sprayer, and the sprayer I had is a cheap $25 chinease knock off.
> ...


Adam-your pictures look fine/good job there....

an alternative on the tire problem could be to just replace w/ new valve stems, break down both beads on both sides of rim, then either put a sealer/ or some product like "beetle-juice in them......This is just my opinion, but seems like I always had more problems w/ tubes in tires, as even a little rose thorn can be a "thorn" in your side (or the tires)::furious: 
Plus, the sealer would add extra weight for traction, and if you ever got a front attachment-and there are some that would fit you tractor....
Good luck w/ it
Bye


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A different point of view!! Apoligies to all!! Having tried goop and etc!! I adhore it (if it works for you go for it!!) It will not seal a pinhole in the welded rim halves!! (sooner or later your going to TUBE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the (conflicting  ) opinions guys!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adam F _
> *Thanks for the (conflicting  ) opinions guys! *


Friends exist only to screw with an otherwise sane mind!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Friends exist only to screw with an otherwise sane mind!! *


Obviously you have too many friends Dean!:bouncy:


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam, you are doing a great job. It looks fantastic. 
Regards, Harry G :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I'm getting pretty frustrated putting things back together. Unfortunatly I did not bag and tag all the nuts and bolts, so I don't know for sure where everything goes.

I was thinking about picking up one of those ebay $25 service manual CD's. Would those help me out?

Is there anything online I could download, besides the exploded diagrams of the parts from JD.com? Like a service manual.


----------

